# uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags?



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

hey guys, im starting to put together a bag kit for my mk4 GTI, and im having a hard time deciding what i want to run in the front.
ive seen some people using the uvair aerosport bags that just slip over you exsisting strut with a bracket kit.
im wondering how low these go? it seems to be the most economical way for me to go but im worried that it wont go low enough for my liking, and this isnt a thing i want to do twice, i wanna do it right the first time around.
I also looked at running AirLift Strut bags from Suicidedoors.com and they seem to be pretty nice as well, but im wondering again how low do they go? 
Also ill be running 18's this season so i know that will have something to do with how low it will sit
if anyone could help me out with some specs or pics with either of these set ups it would be greatly appreciated!
thanks


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (DubCityVR6)*

I have them in the front and they go low. I still have about 15psi in the front bag when the axle bottoms out on the frame. I think youll start hitting and needing to cut things before you bottom these out. Also you can always thread down the collar on your coils to go even lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (L.I.VW13)*

one of the lowest mark 4's was on areosport bags and b/g coilovers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
they just dont have much range


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (ryanmiller)*

they'll def go low.... hit up [email protected] he can get you all the info you need. http://www.baaktobasics.com or im him at diive4sho


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (hotvr6guy)*

thanks guys...
how high are people usually setting their collars when they are running the aerosport bags?
im not worried about rubbing the bag on the wheels since my wheels are only 8in up front with some 5mm spacers


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_they'll def go low.... hit up [email protected] he can get you all the info you need. http://www.baaktobasics.com or im him at diive4sho

http://www.baak2basics.com/


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (DubCityVR6)*

Air lift/Easystreet struts dont go low... 
They have new struts that are coming out, but idk when they'll be released.. 
I've done the UVAIR bag over coils and works very well, but it also depend son the coils u get. FK's go the lowest and work the best in my opinion


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (Boosted20th2886)*

cant believe i spelt that wrong haha thank you sir


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I've done the UVAIR bag over coils and works very well, but it also depend son the coils u get. FK's go the lowest and work the best in my opinion

That will be great for me then because i am currently running FK SilverLine Plus coils... looks like ill just be getting the UVAIR bags then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also is anyone have any kind of clearance issues with the bag and tires/wheels? my fronts are only 8in wide and ill be running a 225/40 on em so everything is flush. also gunna throw a 5mm spacer on em, i know i should probably tell you the offsets but i dont remember off the top of my head


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (DubCityVR6)*

I run an 8.5 with a 225/40 tire and had no issues (but ets are different)
I am selling Uvair bags!!! PM ME


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (CapeGLS)*

thanks for all the imput guys its really helping out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cape you have a pm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

does anyone have any recomendations on valves? all i know is that ill probably go with 3/8 valves


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (DubCityVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubCityVR6* »_thanks for all the imput guys its really helping out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cape you have a pm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

does anyone have any recomendations on valves? all i know is that ill probably go with 3/8 valves

3/8ths asco valves are good imo. thats what i went with as well


_Modified by hotvr6guy at 11:38 AM 3-4-2009_


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (hotvr6guy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
although easystreet's bags dont go low iv heard thier manifold valve set up are very nice? anyone running these?


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (DubCityVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubCityVR6* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
although easystreet's bags dont go low iv heard thier manifold valve set up are very nice? anyone running these?

I have them, they're sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (DubCityVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubCityVR6* »_
That will be great for me then because i am currently running FK SilverLine Plus coils... looks like ill just be getting the UVAIR bags then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also is anyone have any kind of clearance issues with the bag and tires/wheels? my fronts are only 8in wide and ill be running a 225/40 on em so everything is flush. also gunna throw a 5mm spacer on em, i know i should probably tell you the offsets but i dont remember off the top of my head

thats a big tire for a 8" wheel, you can run a 215/40 and still be ok and it'll give u a bit mroe clearance. 
As far s Easystreet amnifolds, they are awesome, i love using them. I've installed a couple and they work well. 
If you need parts let me know i can get you a whole kit, i'm still waiting for my site to be up, but i can place orders already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thats a big tire for a 8" wheel, you can run a 215/40 and still be ok and it'll give u a bit mroe clearance. 
As far s Easystreet amnifolds, they are awesome, i love using them. I've installed a couple and they work well. 
If you need parts let me know i can get you a whole kit, i'm still waiting for my site to be up, but i can place orders already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah i know about the tires it sucks but i got them off of Pop&Lock and he already had the tires on em. my last set of wheels/tires were stretched and poked so i know all about it. ill probably end up going with smaller tires this season.
Thanks for all the help Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I let you know if i run into any snags and when its time to buy certain parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (DubCityVR6)*

I run the easy street manifolds. very simple units.


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thats a big tire for a 8" wheel, you can run a 215/40 and still be ok and it'll give u a bit mroe clearance. 
As far s Easystreet amnifolds, they are awesome, i love using them. I've installed a couple and they work well. 
If you need parts let me know i can get you a whole kit, i'm still waiting for my site to be up, but i can place orders already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha on an 8? 205/40.. anything else is balloon size


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (vdubfiend)*

i know i know, like i said, the tire came on the wheels, i didnt have a choice on what size tire was going to come on them


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (DubCityVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubCityVR6* »_
yeah i know about the tires it sucks but i got them off of Pop&Lock and he already had the tires on em. my last set of wheels/tires were stretched and poked so i know all about it. ill probably end up going with smaller tires this season.
Thanks for all the help Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I let you know if i run into any snags and when its time to buy certain parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh alright... cus that tire size its stock.. so i was just saying... hahahaha just keep me posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (Santi)*

will do Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what kind of lines are you guys running? just like a rubber line or something?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (DubCityVR6)*

no, they are DOT approved air lines made for air suspension and air brake systems.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
They have new struts that are coming out, but idk when they'll be released.. 


i do


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I have the airlift fronts. The lowest I've got mine is 22". I would go for the UAIR bags though. But I have no complaints out of hem other than they go go as low as some others. Although I do get a lot of lift.


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*

Santi can you hook me up with some Airlines when the time comes or a good place to get some


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubCityVR6* »_Santi can you hook me up with some Airlines when the time comes or a good place to get some


its not like there is any better airline than the other out there, as long as its DOT approved you should be ok, or go the hardline route.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? (Jetta11kid)*

I am a HUGE fan of the ES manifold valves







Yes new struts are on the way!


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? ([email protected])*

word i need some! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: uvair aerosport bags/AirLift Strut bags? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i do










ur not playing nice here...


----------

